# Corsair H80 Lüftertausch



## Seabound (29. Mai 2012)

*Corsair H80 Lüftertausch*

Hallo, 

ich liebäugle mit dem Kauf einer H80 von Corsair. Die beiliegenden 120mm Lüfter sollen ja nicht die Leisesten sein. Ich habe hier noch einen Be Quiet Silent Wings rumfliegen. Ggf. würde ich einen 2. dazukaufen und die Corsairlüfter gegen die Be Quiet austauschen. Würde das funktionieren und hätte ich dann eine leisere kompakt-Wakü als mit den Standartlüftern? Was gäbe es noch, als Alternative zu den Be Quiets?


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair H80 Lüftertausch*

Hallo, solche anfragen bitte in den Thread posten --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
Damit du aber ein Aw bekommst: Wenn dann nur die H100 + NB - PL-2 (BQ-SW sind für radis ungeignet.....)


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2012)

Ok, danke. Ich mach ma copy + paste von meinem Text in den entsprechenden Thread. Dann kann hier zugemacht werden.


----------

